# Field Repair Pouch



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey Friends,
Just put up a new video up about how to make a quick "field repair" when your bands break at the pouch.
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=SkOo-RSjNrU
Questions and Comments are welcome.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

A lot of Texans have done bands that way for years! I call that the Texas Charlie Loop for a good friend of mine! -- Tex


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey Tex,
I'm a Texan "born and bred" that's been transplanted to California because of work. I grew up knowing about this way of using a pouch (and not even as a repair) maybe TC's influence is why. I never knew about Texas Charlie until recently but you know how knowledge spreads. But then again scientist say that "good ideas" often develop independently around the world without benefit of each other, I believe anthropologists call it "convergent development." 
Despite my pondering and rambling on the subject I would like to thank Texas Charlie for his contributions to "flippin" as anyone who could shoot like him deserves credit for a lot of things.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Good video...I kept hearing a Dove in the background.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey Jim,
Thanks. I fumbled around a lot, but I just try to be real. The doves live and raise their young all in the neighborhood and in my back yard. I have always like their sound.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah I have dove around my place too. Love the sound they make too.


----------

